
O'Reilly Media No Longer Selling DRM Free Books - ss244884
http://shop.oreilly.com/category/customer-service/faq.do
======
clumsysmurf
This is so disappointing ... my favorite way to read a book was purchase on
oreilly.com, and download the ePub to iBooks or Google Play Books (tablet
reading). If the ePub wasn't great, which is common for tech lit, I'd use the
PDF in OS X Preview instead.

Safari is too expensive, and a lot of technical stuff looks like crap on
Kindle / AZW.

Also, publishers like Manning aren't on Safari so the subscription only covers
some of the materials I read.

I feel like I just got punched in the stomach.

------
celias
This makes me sad. It was great to purchase books directly from O'reilly to
learn more about technologies I was working with and to purchase the
occasional half priced daily special that just looked interesting. PDF format
was the best for preserving the book's format. I've had enough problems with
kindle-formatted technical books that I won't be buying O'reilly books from
Amazon. $40/month or $400/year for Safari online is a little too steep for my
budget.

------
ss244884
Hey everyone. This is my first submission on Hacker News. O'Reilly also
created a short blog post announcing their shift from selling ebooks direct to
Safari subscription service and Amazon.

[https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/were-reinventing-
too](https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/were-reinventing-too)

------
Oletros
So, no more DRM free ebooks, no more multiple format ebooks and Safari
subscription cannot be used offline and cannot be used out of their apps.

Difficult to buy more O'Reilly books

